# Running



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

I have heard from others that you should not run, on the road, with a V puppy until they are about 6 months old. Is this true or would it be ok if I do a little running with him on the road now at 13 weeks. We go on about 35 to 40 minute walks right now and he is trying to run the whole time. I know we wouldn't be able to go as long if we were running.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Cheaderbug, 

I know different people have different views on this. This is what a breeder told me when I first started looking into V's.

"FYI, a Vizsla CANNOT be used as a running partner until they are at least 14-18 months old (or when their growth plates have closed). This age corresponds to the best age to alter a puppy. Waiting to alter also has significant health benefits including lowering the risk of certain cancers, living longer lives, and an intact immune system helps fight off infection. Before that age, off-leash exercise in a safe secure area with varied terrain is best. Attached is an article on how to exercise a puppy. "

Attached is the pdf she gave me. It is my understanding that the attached article does not include off leash. When they are walking/running their motions are much more repetitive. When off leash, they dart and stop and race and slow and it's not the same movement over and over again.

Our V will easily do 30-40 minutes racing around off leash while I jog behind/in front of him. He literally does circles. We are trying to abide by this, although we aren't perfect. I know a lot of people jog with them before this time, but to me it's not worth the risk. I would feel horrible if I somehow injured him or did something which led to hip displaysia just because I couldn't wait.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I also add in Cheaderbug that 35 to 40 mins walks is better long for a 13 weeks too. I would do maybe two or three walks of 20-25 mins


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheaderbug, luv2laugh offered advice/guidelines that are wise, IMO. Running on softer surfaces (trails) off leash can be done safely at a younger age. Allow your pup to dictate the pace, allow for breaks, and always bring water regardless of temp. Your pup is way too young to be road running on leash. Wait until his growth plates close around 15-19m. 
Enjoy your pup


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

IF u r on a hard surface with your V take your shoes off it's summer n u will feel how hot it really is-if just n a feild and running- a pup will show u when it's had enough-just pay attention-that means let the pup lead and stop when it's tired


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is all too familiar. They don't quit, IMO. 
At that age the joints are weaker and could sustain a little damage if pushed. 
In our case I let him go and I followed, run, stop, smell, walk for hours. But not on asphalt or paved roads. Only in the field or woods... 
On paved surfaces we walked, never running.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I know how tempting it is, but you really should wait until he is older. Is there some place you can let him run off-leash? Riley burns off energy much faster with an off-leash romp than a walk. It also helps to throw toys and sticks for them to chase.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

We have a 10 month old and it is so tempting as I run alot. However, we are waiting till she is at least 12 months as the vet suggested or slightly longer. She runs in the dog run almost daily and LOVES it. The unrestricted running helps her bones and muscles grow properly, as she can start and stop by herself.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Stay off the pavement for now. At 4 months, a 1/4 mile Maximum. I would still stay off the pavement until 12 months old if possible. Copper is now running 6-8 miles without a rest. He wants to keep going. I really don't know what their top end is. ???


----------



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

We have a 5 month old puppy and are taking her into the hills by our home about 4 days/week. Recognizing that sustained running should wait till at least a year old, is there any data or information on say hiking? Specifically is there a mileage or duration that is safe, and what is a reasonable recovery period after say a one hour hike? Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Let the puppy set the pace. When they start to slow down, either end the hike, or take break.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

We have a 5 1/2 months old Vizsla pup and he hikes with me. He has no problem walking 4 miles. He does not appear to be tired but when we get in the car he sleeps for 1/2 hr on our drive home. If I'm out in the field working later that day he's also there running around.


----------

